

Startup Quote: Edwin Land, Creator, Polaroid - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7945393499

======
raychancc
Creativity is the sudden cessation of stupidity.

\- Edwin Land

<http://startupquote.com/post/7945393499>

